# Sweaty fishing.....Kansas style....



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Last week it was time to visit the in-laws in Kansas&#8230;&#8230;my wife figured if we went in June we probably wouldn't have to worry about melting&#8230;&#8230;so wrong. May I start this little epistle with a resounding DO NOT when it comes to flying United&#8230;.it is hard to believe any airline could screw up every connection and flight&#8230;.but in those two areas only they were perfect. Fun time began at the Anchorage airport where the plane was 1 ½ hours late&#8230;their boarding process is absurd, besides stupid. I changed planes in Houston&#8230;..having only 30 minutes until take off time and of course, we landed about 140 gates away&#8230;..at least a good mile. They offered no help when we landed and told us before hand there wouldn't be any&#8230;.lovely.
So I hard to move as fast as I could (which ain't all that fast) dragging my carry on loaded with 30 lbs. of fish and my rod case&#8230;..this having had surgery (something you simply must do at least once a year&#8230;..I'm falling apart) 8 weeks ago on my left shoulder and was in a sling. Made it to the gate ten minutes before flight time and they barely let me on (I'm sure it was my "persuasive" tone that mollified them&#8230;.or perhaps threatening to do a root canal sans anesthesia&#8230;.not sure which). In flight I downed 20 mg of hydrocodone which still didn't relieve the shoulder pain&#8230;.fun&#8230;.BUT, in their defense, they did give me an entire can of coke to wash the pills down with&#8230;..bless their little, turdy hearts. I guess I shouldn't complain too much at least everything made it to Kansas City.

The drive to the country included the necessary stop at Bass Pro Shops and then we were at granny's house. Fished that evening for a while with my nephews&#8230;..they caught a few sunfish and a small channel cat&#8230;.I caught about 20 midget crappie&#8230;.which was good as the water in the pond was extremely low last year and my father-in-law didn't think the crappie survived&#8230;.obviously they did. He hadn't seen one since I was last here about 3 years ago. You have to fish light line, little jig and in the deepest water where the springs come into the pond.

Then I headed south, by myself, for two days of fishing with Uncle Ed&#8230;.arranged by my wife. First day was on Table Rock Lake near Branson, MO. We started early and caught a passable surface bite&#8230;&#8230;.I tagged a couple of largemouth and this nice spotted bass with a Zara Spook:



The weather went calm as a high pressure front moved through and the bite went to just about zip. Changed to crankbaits for the rest of the day with middling results. I caught one nice sized white bass and several small largemouth and spotties. Then I tagged a new species&#8230;..yeah:



A goggle eyed bass&#8230;&#8230;rock bass&#8230;&#8230;chalk up another species. As the high pressure moved in the temperature keep shooting up into the early 90's&#8230;&#8230;and the fishing had simply stopped. So we headed in a bit early hoping the next day on Bull Shoals would be better.

My hope was grossly misplaced. We started at 6 am and it was already hot and the lake was a mirror&#8230;..not so hot for fishing. I can't remember when I last fished for 6 hours before getting my first strike&#8230;.but it's been a loooonnnnggggg time. What is really odd is my uncle hadn't had a strike either and he hooked up for a double at the same time. I took a small walleye and he a spotty. About two hours later I got my second, and last strike&#8230;.catching a nice white bass. By now it was 95 degrees and absolutely sweltering. We stopped by at the launch for some Gatorade and then headed out for a short while before calling it quits. I will give the guide credit as he was willing to keep fishing until dark to catch fish&#8230;.a very nice guy. But I have a rule that when more than 50% of my flesh is parboiled it is time to head in&#8230;.a guy can only work on his skin cancer for so long. Two of the guys at the launch had a few white bass and let my uncle Ed have them so he could have a decent dinner with his kids&#8230;.nice guys. Then it was back north on the four hour drive to the family outside of KC.

The next day&#8230;.now the weather was in the 90's to stay&#8230;.why does the humidity feel like it has to keep up with the temperature in the Midwest?.......I tried a few techniques for the pond's channel cats to make it easier for the little kids to catch a few. Wound up with some Gulp bait on a circle hook that didn't seem to go anywhere but the corner of the mouth. Popped a few nice ones:





After that I had to babysit my shoulder for a few days as it was not behaving very well&#8230;..lots of ice. One of the big reasons we came down at this time was to see my brother-in-law graduate from an Army Officer School at Leavenworth&#8230;.let's him be eligible to be promoted to lt colonel. So the next day we had a big shin-diggity party with all the local relatives:



Great barbecue&#8230;..then a few hours later&#8230;.middle of the very hot day&#8230;..couple of the nephews and I started fishing the pound with a large peanut gallery watching on:



Notice Uncle Ed on the extreme right holding a fishing rod&#8230;..he was using a bobber with left over brats from lunch&#8230;.he managed a couple of nice catfish without much effort.

The young boys got tired quick and I moved over opposite my audience to fish the deepest spot&#8230;.catching a couple dozen 4-5 inch crappie. Finally I felt the line go tight and come up heavy&#8230;&#8230;beautiful black crappie of 16 inches:



Had to pose for pictures&#8230;&#8230;..then 10 minutes back fishing and I popped another one just a bit smaller&#8230;..this is both of them:



Not sure what I was thinking by the expression on my face. After that we stopped fishing as brother-in-law Hy was getting out the sacred VW hotrod. He's a heavy machine mechanic who is always rebuilding a bug or two. I think this is a 1956 VW&#8230;.repainted in the original color and it is just cherry:





What's under the trunk hood is definitely not stock&#8230;..rates out near 200 hp&#8230;.



Was a hoot to ride in&#8230;it was featured in a national VW magazine last year. Anyway after the hotrod was safely stowed away I went back to fishing and tagged my 3rd monster crappie:



Popped them all on the head and ate them for dinner the next night&#8230;.they were fabulous. Had a birthday cake for my daughter's 17th:



Fished for a bit catching some small crappie and a little channel cat on the crappie jig I was using:



Amusing moment as the neighbor's dog, Oz, came over&#8230;..I'm not sure whether he was sweet talking this toad or trying to eat it:



The last night was firework night&#8230;.guess you can do them anytime out in the country. I'm not so sure if it was for the little kids though, as the big ones seemed to be enjoying it too much:



The next morning before heading to the airport we took a family picture&#8230;..what it is really all about (at least I keep telling my wife that):



Just a brief note again on our United Airline friends&#8230;..when my daughter flew out a few days after me they sent her luggage to Chicago&#8230;.they should have payed for the new wardrobe. Then they were late lifting off at KC on our interim hop into San Francisco&#8230;..I've never seen an airline use a 68 seat regional jet for a 4 hour flight&#8230;what a bunch of cheapskates. Due to the little jet they made check my rod case plane side&#8230;.something I never do but had no choice. After arriving in San Francisco they returned these planeside items and guess what&#8230;..that's right&#8230;.no rod case. As the guy assured me this was everything I saw my rod case be carted off to some different flight on the baggage car. Needless to say I told him those rods better get back to me NOW&#8230;.they did&#8230;.what a bunch of idiots. Anyway the trip was great as was the family trip&#8230;.fishing is always fishing. Have a good summer.

Brian


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow nice crappie  I'm jealous!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool trip! Great looking crappie.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Dang I didn't know crappie got that BIG!!!


----------

